# 65 gto headlight adjustment



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

After putting my 65 back together, the headlights need serious adjustment. I am not sure how to adjust them with the 4 Headlight vertical system. Any Tips??


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

page 11-52 of the '65 shop manual.


----------

